# self-respect/cost



## felixgata

Hola a todos,
En la novela que traduzco, hay un enfermo mental que, indirectamente, desvela sus tendencias pedófilas. El protagonista, que es su amigo, dice:

"Something I'd already half known came suddenly into focus. Nisbet [el pedófilo] would occasionally call a boy "beautiful". Yet even now, with the flush from his cheeks, he was oddly dignified. How was I to know *what his self-respect had cost him*?

No sé si entiendo bien la frase en negrita. ¿Quiere decir que a Nisbet le ha costado mucho conservar su amor propio/dignidad?

Muchas gracias de antemano,

Gata


----------



## Zergling

¿Cómo iba a saber cuanto le había costado ganarse su autorespeto?

Por cierto, ¿podría ser?

Who was I to know *what his self-respect had cost him*? 

Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Gracias Zerling por la idea, no conseguía darle forma, pero ahora yo diría algo así como "¿cómo iba yo a saber cuánto le había costado (conseguir) respetarse a sí mismo?"

Un idea, como siempre.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Kraken

Mi sugerencia:
¿Cómo iba yo a saber el precio que había pagado por su autoestima?


----------



## felixgata

Hola Zergling,
Pues es "How", aunque "Who" quizá tendría más sentido. Me gusta tu versión. Va por el mismo sitio que la mía, pero la mejora.
Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda,

Gata


----------



## Antpax

Kraken said:


> Mi sugerencia:
> ¿Cómo iba yo a saber el precio que había pagado por su autoestima?


 
Buena.


----------



## Zergling

Sí, la verdad, es que sólo cogí la idea, no me curré mucho la frase... jejejeje

saludos.


----------



## Antpax

Zergling said:


> Sí, la verdad, es que sólo cogí la idea, no me curré mucho la frase... jejejeje
> 
> saludos.


 
¡Qué va tío! Si eso es lo importante.

Saludos

Ant


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias Ant, de nuevo. También me gusta tu versión. Ya tengo dónde elegir.

En cuanto a tu versión, Kraken, es la otra posibilidad que yo había barajado. Suena francamente bien, pero no sé si es exactamente el mismo sentido. Llevo tanto rato dándole vueltas que ya no sé qué es qué.

¿Qué opináis el resto, tiene el mismo matiz o cambia mucho el sentido?

Muchísimas gracias a todos,

Gata


----------



## Zergling

Yo creo que tiene el mismo sentido, míralo en español.

Pagar y costar... En cierto contexto son exactamente lo mismo.

saludos.


----------



## felixgata

¡Vaya lío! ¡Nos hemos ido cruzando! Entonces, Ant, ¿te parece bien la versión de Kraken? ¿Crees que es el mismo sentido? Yo diría que sí, ¿no?


----------



## Antpax

felixgata said:


> Muchas gracias Ant, de nuevo. También me gusta tu versión. Ya tengo dónde elegir.
> 
> En cuanto a tu versión, Kraken, es la otra posibilidad que yo había barajado. Suena francamente bien, pero no sé si es exactamente el mismo sentido. Llevo tanto rato dándole vueltas que ya no sé qué es qué.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis el resto, tiene el mismo matiz o cambia mucho el sentido?
> 
> Muchísimas gracias a todos,
> 
> Gata


 
Hola otra vez:

Ahora que lo dices tienes razón, cambia algo el significado. Supongo que lo dirá el contexto, pero creo, en mi (humilde) opinión que con el "cuánto le habría costado" no te pillas los dedos. A ver que opinan los demás.

Me edito: Creo que lo de el precio es un pelín más fuerte e implica un esfuerzo o sacrificio mayor, no sé, en tu contexto pues que le den electroshocks o drogas duras, mientras que lo de el "cuanto" es más neutral, puede significar eso o simplemente que le había resultado muy difícil aceptarse a sí mismo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Zergling

Jajajajaaja


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, Zergling. Hemos vuelto a cruzarnos... Me quedo, pues, con la versión de Kraken. 

Muchísimas gracias a todos de nuevo,

Gata


----------



## felixgata

¡Uf! Vaya lío... Seguimos cruzándonos...


----------



## Kraken

felixgata said:


> En cuanto a tu versión, Kraken, es la otra posibilidad que yo había barajado. Suena francamente bien, pero no sé si es exactamente el mismo sentido. Llevo tanto rato dándole vueltas que ya no sé qué es qué.
> 
> ¿Qué opináis el resto, tiene el mismo matiz o cambia mucho el sentido?



La verdad es que el contexto debería ayudarte. No necesariamente la frase anterior o la posterior, sino el contexto general. Estudia qué es lo que le pasa al personaje, a ver si eso te da una pista.
Y si nos lo puedes contar, pues mejor.


----------



## Antpax

felixgata said:


> ¡Uf! Vaya lío... Seguimos cruzándonos...


 
Ja,ja. Sí, va a haber que pedir tiempo muerto.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias Kraken. Una buena sugerencia. De hecho, el pedófilo es un enfermo mental que se pasa la vida entrando y saliendo de un psiquiátrico y que, una de las veces que sale, toca a una niña. Es su única "caída". Es superconsciente de su problema y prefiere estar interno (de hecho, lo está voluntariamente) para no hacer daño a nadie. Tiene un concepto horrible de sí mismo, muy poca autoestima y cree que huele mal por la mierda que lleva dentro. 
Vaya rollo que te he pegado...Dicho esto, creo que me quedaré con "respeto a sí mismo", dado que tiene la autoestima fatal, y ya veré qué hago con el "precio".

Saludos,

Gata


----------



## Kraken

Si ha sacrificado su libertad por no reincidir, yo diría que sí ha pagado un precio muy alto.
Autoestima no me parece mal del todo, pero a la vista del contexto (por eso es tan importante) estoy de acuerdo en que se podría mejorar.

¿Qué te parece "amor propio"? Ya sé que no son las mismas palabras, pero yo diría que hay que tener mucho amor propio para pagar un precio tan alto con tal de recuperar su dignidad, o por no perder la poca que le quedaba.

¡Vaya toalla! 

Ya nos contarás cómo lo dejas al final.


----------



## Zergling

Después de pensarlo y releerme la frase, no cambiaría por amor propio ni tampoco por autoestima.

¿Porqué?

Pues porque creo que lo que el autor está intentando decir es lo siguiente:
Ese hombre sabe que es un pedófilo, y que no va a cambiar. Y también sabe y se avergüenza de lo que ha hecho y por eso mismo está en el psiquiátrico. Sin embargo, no puede cambiar lo que siente y tampoco puede atormentarse por un sentimiento (nos está hablando de ética) del que al fin y al cabo no es responsable (el autor nos está diciendo que el hombre es responsable de sus actos y no de sus sentimientos).

Ahora bien, todo esto es una interpretación.

Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

Kraken said:


> Si ha sacrificado su libertad por no reincidir, yo diría que sí ha pagado un precio muy alto.
> Autoestima no me parece mal del todo, pero a la vista del contexto (por eso es tan importante) estoy de acuerdo en que se podría mejorar.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece "amor propio"? Ya sé que no son las mismas palabras, pero yo diría que hay que tener mucho amor propio para pagar un precio tan alto con tal de recuperar su dignidad, o por no perder la poca que le quedaba.
> 
> ¡Vaya toalla!
> 
> Ya nos contarás cómo lo dejas al final.


 
Coincido con Kraken, si el menda se ha metido por voluntad propia en el manicomio ha pagado un alto precio, sí. 

"Amor propio" también valdría supongo, pero no sé porqué no me termina de gustar, pero son cosas mías.

¡Vaya tela! 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## felixgata

Pues también había pensado en amor propio, la verdad. Y en dignidad. Finalmente, creo que mi versión definitiva será:

"¿Cómo iba a saber yo el precio que había pagado por no perder su dignidad?" 

Si la cambio (puede que siga dándole más vueltas), te lo digo.

Muchas gracias de nuevo,

Gata


----------



## Zergling

Heyyyyyyyyyy, que mi mensaje se quedó en el caldero...

Bueno, que eres libre de escoger lo que quieras...

Jejejeje.

Saludos.


----------



## felixgata

¡¡¡Seguimos cruzándonos!!!
La respuesta anterior iba para Kraken.

Muchas gracias, Zergling, por tu detallado análisis. Como vez, no he utilizado ni amor propio ni autoestima. ¿Te parece bien dignidad?

Ant, como siempre, muchas gracias por tus valiosas sugerencias. Me quedo con "precio" y ¿qué te parece dignidad?

Saludos,

Gata


----------



## Antpax

felixgata said:


> ¡¡¡Seguimos cruzándonos!!!
> La respuesta anterior iba para Kraken.
> 
> Muchas gracias, Zergling, por tu detallado análisis. Como vez, no he utilizado ni amor propio ni autoestima. ¿Te parece bien dignidad?
> 
> Ant, como siempre, muchas gracias por tus valiosas sugerencias. Me quedo con "precio" y ¿qué te parece dignidad?
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Gata


 
Uf, ya entramos en el terreno de lo opinable, me temo. "Dignidad" está bien y la versión es muy chula, pero, y sé que te va a sonar raro que sea yo quien diga ésto, en el original usa "respect", por lo que yo (opinión, opinión) me decanto por "conseguir respetarse a sí mismo", pero como dije tu frase está muy bien y, después de todo, tú eres la jefa. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Kraken

Por un lado, en el original pone self-respect que, al igual que self-steem, lo traducen los diccionarios como "autoestima".

Por otro lado, el concepto de _autoestima_ realmente no está tan lejos. Echemos un vistazo a esto:



> *
> * La autoestima la podríamos definir como la valoración que hacemos sobre la valía que tenemos y que esta basada en todos los pensamientos, sentimientos, sensaciones y experiencias que sobre nosotros mismos hemos ido recogiendo durante nuestra vida.
> * Cuando realizamos algún hecho o actuamos de una manera que creemos que es la correcta, automáticamente el nivel de autoestima aumenta y cuando sentimos que nos hemos comportado de una manera incorrecta, nuestra autoestima se queda dañada.* Todo esto nos indica que la persona no nace con un concepto fijo y estático de lo que es, sino que éste se va formando y desarrollando progresivamente en función de muchas variables como son: rasgos de personalidad, necesidades psicológicas, educación familiar……
> 
> 
> http://www.psicologia-online.com/autoayuda/autoestima/autoestima.shtml


Saludos peludos.


----------



## felixgata

Muchísimas gracias, chicos. La verdad es que os leo y, aunque soy la jefa, me convencéis... Me replantearé lo de "dignidad". Seguramente "conseguir respetarse" es lo que más se acerca al original. Lo meditaré durante un par de días, pero no sé qué habría hecho sin vosotros...

Saludos,
Gata


----------



## Antpax

felixgata said:


> Muchísimas gracias, chicos. La verdad es que os leo y, aunque soy la jefa, me convencéis... Me replantearé lo de "dignidad". Seguramente "conseguir respetarse" es lo que más se acerca al original. Lo meditaré durante un par de días, pero no sé qué habría hecho sin vosotros...
> 
> Saludos,
> Gata


 
Ja,ja. Menudo lío te hemos formado al final. Tampoco te preocupes, realmente todas quedarían bien yo creo, sólo tienes que elegir la que más te guste, pero cuéntanos con que te quedas al final.

Bueno hasta mañana, que hoy hay partido.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## felixgata

*Hola chicos,*

*Tal como me pedisteis, os pongo mi versión final, a la cual todos habéis contribuido:*

* *

*"¿Cómo iba a saber yo qué precio había pagado por no perderse el respeto?"*

* *

*Una vez más, muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.*

* *

*Gata*


----------



## ery1980

No sé si ya se ha dicho, pero en este caso yo traduciría "self-respect" por dignidad.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, ery1980. Sí, ya he barajado esa posibilidad, pero, finalmente (no creas que no me ha costado) , he optado por "respeto por un mismo".
Saludos,

Gata


----------

